# Quadrafire MT Vernon AE Hearth Install



## mazcrumple (Dec 15, 2011)

Here are a few pictures on my pellet install. I'm renovating the basement, the stove is actually sitting where the toilet used to be. 
Grout is still wet in the pictures because I couldnt wait to install the stove! All I have to finish is the limestone ledge at the top of the wall stone. First time ever doing something like this,  and its actually not too hard, just takes time and patience.


----------



## hobbyheater (Dec 15, 2011)

mazcrumple said:
			
		

> Here are a few pictures on my pellet install. I'm renovating the basement, the stove is actually sitting where the toilet used to be.
> Grout is still wet in the pictures because I couldnt wait to install the stove! All I have to finish is the limestone ledge at the top of the wall stone. First time ever doing something like this,  and its actually not too hard, just takes time and patience.



 Impressive ! Very nicely done


----------



## Eatonpcat (Dec 16, 2011)

That's beautiful...But you forgot to put up the drywall


----------



## smoke show (Dec 16, 2011)

crank it up and dry the grout.

looking good.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 17, 2011)

Looks excellent!


Ray


----------



## CTguy9230 (Dec 17, 2011)

very nice !!

where did you get the stone ??


----------



## mazcrumple (Dec 18, 2011)

I got the stone locally at a stone center in Bridgewater, NJ. The hearth is just 18" x 18" Limestone squares that I cut, and the wall is Chardonnay Rustic Natural Ledgestone made by Natural Stone Solutions. I was nervous about getting natural stone because they are much heavier than artificial veneers, and the back of the stones are smooth as glass. I thought they were going to give me trouble sticking on the wall, but it was no problem at all. I finished putting the ledges on today, I'll post a new pic once I grout them all.


----------



## gzecc (Dec 18, 2011)

mazcrumple said:
			
		

> I got the stone locally at a stone center in Bridgewater, NJ. The hearth is just 18" x 18" Limestone squares that I cut, and the wall is Chardonnay Rustic Natural Ledgestone made by Natural Stone Solutions. I was nervous about getting natural stone because they are much heavier than artificial veneers, and the back of the stones are smooth as glass. I thought they were going to give me trouble sticking on the wall, but it was no problem at all. I finished putting the ledges on today, I'll post a new pic once I grout them all.


Is it me or are the people that work at the stone center unfriendly?


----------



## mazcrumple (Dec 19, 2011)

Everyone I dealt with at the stone center seemed pleasant enough, but other people I know have had bad experiences. I actually bought bluestone squares for the hearth originally, but  after laying everything out I realized that limestone would be a much better color match for the wall and stove. Even when I went back to return the stones it was a smooth transaction.  They definitely arent cheap though, but they had everything I wanted in stock. The only thing I can really complain about is that the boxes of wall stone were full of mud and sand. I had to wash each stone individually and let them dry out before I could start the install. Maybe thats how they come from the factory, but I think its likely that these boxes were underwater in their warehouse since that area is very prone to flooding.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks fantastic . . . big fan of the stacked stone look.


----------



## helismash (Dec 20, 2011)

That looks great. Very nice work indeed.


----------



## PA Fire Bug (Dec 25, 2011)

That's some nice stone work!


----------

